# Reimbursements claims from 1st of July



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Don’t forget that visitors to another EEA country will no longer be able to claim reimbursements of co-payments as of the 1st of July 2014. Under EU law, visitors with EHIC cards travelling to an EEA country, like Spain, should be treated under the same conditions as people who live there. Sometimes this would mean having to pay part of the cost of a treatment, in the same way a Spanish insured person would. For further information please visit NHS Choices.


----------

